# Gave girlfriend GNex shes installing apps like crazy.



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

So I gave my girlfriend a galaxy nexus and now she is installing applications like crazy, this wouldn't be a problem but upon looking at her phone the apps look pretty shady, I've already had to factory reset the phone once because it stopped receiving phone calls after she installed an app. I'm more than cautious but I need a "virus" scanner thing on her phone before I have to factory reset it again! Any suggestions?


----------



## mattjenn (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookout is the best virus scanner in my opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Tell her to quit installing pirated software as that's going to be the 99% reason she gets one.









Antivirus software can only do so much anyways. For one, it runs in a sandbox on Android and cannot access the entire system. Also, it can only really deal with known malware and not new attack vectors.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Tell her to quit installing pirated software as that's going to be the 99% reason she gets one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't pirate any apps. All of the apps are from Play Store, she hasn't even BOUGHT any apps. But the free apps out there are still shady as fuck.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope not exactly Google does a pretty decent job with there bouncer technology. Any way run lookout that's all u need. Maybe it's all the Japanese bouncing booby wallpapers that are freaking u out. Those have been pretty much at the top of the list for causing hate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

moosc said:


> Maybe it's all the Japanese bouncing booby wallpapers that are freaking u out. Those have been pretty much at the top of the list for causing hate


I smh every time I see one of those. Must be for the crowd that can't bypass their parent's parental controls to find real porn on a PC.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd tell her to knock it off. Does she install random shit nonstop on her PC too? They're both computers, just one fits in your pocket. And like yarly said, the only thing antivirus apps can do on Android is warn you that you've installed a known malware app. And, well, Google takes care of those on the Play Store.

They also have false-positives too. Here, I can't find the link now but superuser was being flagged as a suspicious app. Turns out, the antivirus software was just looking at the name of the package being installed. An app that was completely harmless (useless actually, it was just to prove this point) contained the same sting in its package name and it came up in the antivirus software as being a threat.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's been cases of antivirus software on windows flagging itself as malware or flagging windows updates as such, though at least antivirus on windows is not as gimped.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Freeze or delete the market app. Problem solved.


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

There was assn article testing the multiple anti virus apps and only less than a handful actually did any prevention, the most viruses were detected by avast antivirus and that's what i'd recommend as a consumer and as tier 2 verizon tech support agent.

Tap'd like a boss!


----------

